# Weekly competition 2010-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 F R
*2. *F' R F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U2
*3. *U2 R2 U R2 U' R F' R U
*4. *R' F2 U2 R U2 R U' R' F2
*5. *U' F' U2 R F2 R U F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U F D2 R' U L2 B2 L U2 L' B L D L
*2. *B' L' U2 L' B L B' L D' L U L U2 F' D2 R D R'
*3. *R' U2 L' R2 F2 R2 B' D F2 L D2 F L' R2 D F2 D'
*4. *L' U' L2 F' U2 B2 U B U2 B' U L2 D L2 B2 U R U2
*5. *U2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F U' B D F' D R B2 D2 F' R2 D2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *R F2 L U2 Rw' D' U' L' R D Rw' B2 L2 F' Uw' L' F' L2 B' Uw' Rw' Fw' L2 F' U2 L F' Rw R Fw2 Uw Rw2 B2 R Fw L2 B2 Rw Fw Uw
*2. *D Rw' D U' B' Fw F' Uw2 U2 R2 B2 D2 Uw' U F2 L Fw' Rw Uw L' D2 B2 Uw L' Rw' B F2 D2 Uw' U' F' L' Uw' Fw' Rw B D Uw2 F' D2
*3. *D L Rw' R' D2 Uw Fw2 L Rw' F2 R2 B Fw' F Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 U2 R2 U2 Rw' D2 U2 Fw2 F U' L2 Rw D2 R' U2 L'
*4. *Uw' U' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Rw D Uw' Rw' U' Fw' F' Uw Rw2 R D L2 D' Uw2 F R' B Rw2 B F2 D Uw Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw R Uw' F2 L U2 R'
*5. *L2 Uw' L2 D L' Uw2 L' B Fw Uw2 L2 B Rw2 F2 D2 R' Fw U' L D' Uw U' Rw Uw2 B Fw2 F Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 F' L R' Uw' Fw2 U2 Fw U' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Fw' Lw' R' D' U Bw2 L' F' R2 Bw' U2 Fw Lw Bw2 L2 Dw Bw D2 Bw2 Fw F Dw' Bw' Uw' Rw' B Fw2 D' U' B Bw2 Uw Fw2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 Fw' Dw2 U' Lw Uw U F Dw F D2 Fw R' Bw' Fw Uw2 Rw' F Dw' Uw' L Rw' R'
*2. *D Uw Bw D' Uw' L' Rw2 B R Fw2 F' Dw Uw2 B Rw' Dw' Fw U2 Bw D Lw B Bw2 Uw2 L2 R' D2 Dw B Bw2 L Lw' F' L2 Lw2 R2 B' Bw' F2 Dw Uw2 Fw Uw' Bw R2 Dw2 F2 Dw' U B Bw' Fw2 F' Rw2 D Dw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw'
*3. *Fw' Lw B' Rw' B Bw' F' D' B2 D2 Bw2 L' Rw R F U' Bw' Uw' U' B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Lw' Fw' F' L2 Rw2 Bw' U' Bw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L2 Bw' Dw' R2 Dw' Uw' Fw R2 Fw L Dw' Lw Rw B2 D2 U' Lw' F2 L' B Dw Lw' B
*4. *Uw2 L2 B2 Fw Lw' Uw2 L' F' Rw' F2 L' D' U2 B Uw F2 Lw' Bw' F2 Lw2 Rw' B' D Lw D' Bw2 F' Uw' Bw' D' Uw U Fw F Lw D2 Dw F Dw Fw' Uw' Bw2 F U2 R' U Rw Fw' Rw' Bw L Lw' Bw' L2 Dw B' Fw' R' U Rw2
*5. *F' D F' D2 U' B Fw2 F2 R2 U' Bw F2 D Rw' D' Bw F D2 Lw Rw' F' L Lw' R2 D' B Fw L R2 Dw2 Uw' R U' L2 R Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 F' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' F2 R' Dw Fw2 F R' D' U2 Bw' D2 Uw2 R2 F L' Uw' Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' U 2B U B' 3R' 3U R' 2D U 2R 2B2 F' R D2 2B' R' 2F' 3U2 2F2 2R2 2U2 2L 3F2 2L2 B' D 2R' 3U B' R B 2L 3U' 2R2 B F 2D 2U2 3F F' 3U2 3F2 3U' L2 3U' 2B R 2D B2 D' 2B' 3F F L' R' 2D B2 3U2 L 2R' R B' 2U' B 3U2 R D' 2U 2B2 3R' U R B' F' D2 2U' 2B2 3R 2U2
*2. *2B 2F2 3R2 2R' 2U2 L' 2L2 2U2 2R F 3R F' L 2B2 2F 2D2 F' D2 3U 2B2 2D U2 3R' 2R 3F2 2U2 L' B2 3R' 2R' D' 2D2 2U 3R F U2 L2 U' R U' 3R2 2F' 2L2 R2 2D2 2B 2F R' 3F 2F2 3U2 2B2 D 2F' 2R' R' F D' 2F L D' R F 3R R 3F2 3R D2 2D2 2U' L2 2B' 2F 2U 2B' 2F' U2 3F' F R'
*3. *R' 2F2 2L 2D 3U 2B2 3F 2F L' 2D 2F2 F' 2R' 2B F' 2L B 2B 2F 3U 3R2 D 2L2 U L' 3R D' 2F L 2F 2D' F 2R2 2D' B' 3R' 2R2 2D 3U' B 2B L 2D2 U2 L B 2B 3R 2B F R' 3F' 2R2 2U R 3F2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U B2 2L' 2D 2U L' F2 L' 3R' 2F2 D' L2 2L R' 2U2 U' 2L2 2R R' 3U2 F
*4. *F L 3R' 2U' 2R2 R D 2U 3R R2 D2 2D2 2U' L2 2L2 2R' B' 2F2 L 2F F 3R' 2R2 2B2 3F2 F 2D 3U2 2L' 2R2 B 3F2 L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 2U2 F 2D 2F' 3R2 3U 3R' 3U2 2U' B F' 2U L' 3U2 3R' 2R' 2D' 3U' 2L' 3R2 2B2 2R2 2F2 F2 3R' 2R 3U 2F 2D 3R 2R2 B 2B2 3F' L2 2L' R' 3U2 F' 2D2 2U2 2F' L 2F'
*5. *2D2 2U L2 2L 2R' B' 3F2 2F2 F2 2U2 2L' 2B2 3R U 2F' 3R 2U L' 2B 2L' 2R' B2 F L 2R' U 3F' 2D 2U' R' 2F' F 2U' L R2 2D' B' 3F 2F' 3U' 2L2 3U 2B2 2F R' D2 2U2 U2 L 2L2 2R' 2D F2 2L' 3R' 2B 3F' 2F2 3U2 3F' 3R2 3U B 2D2 3U L 2U2 2L2 2D 2U U2 B2 L' 2R2 3U2 3R' 2U2 R2 3U R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 2L2 U R' D' 2F 2L' 3L' 2B2 2L 2B' 3L' 3B2 3D2 2L' B U2 3B2 L2 R B F' 3D' 3U2 B' 3D' U2 3F 2F' U' 3L' B' 3B' 3R D2 2D R' 2F L' 3L' R 2D 3U 2U' 2R 2B F2 3R2 3F' 2D 2U 3R 2R2 R2 B' D 3D' 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F' 2F' 2R2 R F2 2R2 2U2 3L' B2 2B R2 U' F2 R2 2U 3L 2B' L2 2B2 3B' 3F' L2 3R2 B2 R' 2B' L 2L' 3L F' R2 B 3B 3F' 2F2 3R' D2 L 2L' F2
*2. *B 3D' B 2B' 3D' 3U' 2F' 2L2 B L2 3D2 U 3R B' 3B2 2D' L 2L' 2R' 2F' 3U 3F2 3U2 3F D F' D' 2U' 2B' 3U2 B D 2U' F' L 3R' 2B' L 2U' 2L' 3L 2B' 3L2 3R U' 2R 3D2 2R2 2D 3F D 2U' 3R2 2U2 2F2 2U 3F D2 B2 3F' 3U2 3L' 3R 2F2 D2 3L' B' 2R' D' B 2F 2L' B2 2F2 R' 3U L' R' 3B 3L B2 D2 2B2 2U2 L' D' U 3R2 B' 2B 3B' 3L' F' L 2B 2L2 R' 3D' 3L' 2F
*3. *2U2 2F F' R2 3F F2 2D 2B' L B2 3D2 3B' D' 3L2 3R2 R 2F' R2 B' R2 F2 L' 3D2 3U L' 2D 3D' 2L' 3R 2D2 3F' 3R D 2L' 3D 3L2 2B' 3B 2F' U' 3L2 B2 3B R' 2U2 U2 3B' 2F F 3D2 3U2 L2 2B 3B' F2 2D B2 F' 3R2 2D' U' 2F D' 3U' 3F 3R2 2R2 2B2 3L2 2D2 2L' B' 2D' 2F' F2 L' 3R' 3D 3L B D' 3U 2L B' 2B' 3L 3B' 3F 2D2 B2 3U2 U R2 3B2 3L F2 3D 2U' L' 2B2
*4. *F' 2U' 2B 2R' 3B 3R2 R 2F' F' 2D2 2L D 2R' 3F' D2 2L2 2F 2D' L 3R' F' U F2 U2 3R 2B' D2 3F 2D 2L 2B2 2R' 2D' 2L' 2R D2 3D2 3U2 2L' 3D' F' 2D2 3R2 D2 3D2 2U' 3R F2 R2 2F 3U 3R' R' 3U L2 2R2 2B' R F 2L R2 2B D' 2L' U' 2R2 2B2 3D2 3F 2F2 3L2 R 2B2 3L' U' 3B' R2 2B 3F' 3L' 2D 2L 2F' 3R' 2R 2F 2R' B' 2F' 3D' 3B2 2U' L2 3L R' 2F' 2D' 3F2 U2 3R
*5. *2D2 L 3L2 2F' L2 R 2D' 3L B' 2U' 2B 2R2 2D 2U B2 2D2 2L 2R2 3D 2F2 2D' 3B' 3R2 R2 2U2 2F 3L2 3U2 2U2 2B' 3F2 D2 3U' F 2R2 U' F2 2L' R2 2F 3L2 3D2 3L 2R' 2B2 L' 3L' 2U2 3L' 3R' R 3U2 B2 3R 3F' D' U 3L R2 3U B 2B 3U' 2B 3D 3F2 D2 R2 3D 2F2 3L2 2B 3B 3L' 2U2 2B2 2D2 L2 2B2 2F 3L U 3L' R2 3D' 2U' 3R2 2D2 3D F2 2L 3D2 2B' 2L2 3F' 3D' L 3R' 3U U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F2 R' U' F' R
*2. *U2 F2 R2 F U R F' U
*3. *U F' U' F R F2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 B2 R B2 L D R' U2 F' L D L2 D2 R2 B D' U2
*2. *U' L2 U R D2 L' B' R B' U F R' D' R D2 L2 U R'
*3. *B R2 U' L' F' L' D2 B F L B' R U R B' D' L U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw F2 L' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F' D' Uw2 R' Fw D2 Uw2 F2 R Uw L Fw2 D Fw2 D U' Rw' B2 F Uw L' Rw Fw2 F' U2 F Uw' Rw D' L2 Rw2
*2. *Uw2 B2 Rw' R' D' Uw L' Uw2 U2 B' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' U' R Fw2 U2 B Rw' Uw2 L' Rw' D Uw2 R D L' Rw2 B Rw' F' Uw L' Fw' F L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw
*3. *B2 Uw' U Fw' F R' B Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 D2 Uw R' D U' B R2 D U' B2 Fw' L B Fw2 F' D Fw2 D Fw' Uw' Fw' U' B2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R' B' Dw2 Uw B' R2 D' F Dw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw F Lw Bw' F U' Fw Dw' F Lw' Rw2 D' U F' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' U Bw2 Lw Fw' Rw2 F' U L B' Dw R' F Lw2 Uw2 L2 F Rw D' Lw2 Fw Uw' U' R D2 Fw' L
*2. *D U B' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R2 B' Fw D2 Bw U L' Lw' Fw' F' Lw2 D L2 Lw Rw R2 D' Fw2 Lw' D2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' Uw R2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw U' R2 Bw' Lw Rw2 R Dw' L U2 B2 L Lw' Dw2 F D2 Fw' Rw F L' Lw' Uw
*3. *F' Dw F' L' Bw' Dw B D2 B' F Rw' U' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' R' F' Uw B' Bw2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 Uw Lw R2 U Fw2 Rw' B U2 Fw2 F Dw' Bw' U' Bw' Rw B L' Lw' R2 B' Bw' Fw2 U2 B2 D Bw U L R2 Uw L' B L' D2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B D' U' R U' B2 U2 R' D2 F L2 U2 R' D' B' R F2 U
*2. *B D' R B D R D' R' U2 R2 B' L U' L B' L D U'
*3. *L2 F R U' B2 D2 R D2 F2 L U' R2 D2 U' L2 R B2 U'
*4. *L R2 U2 L2 R D B' U L2 R F D L' U L D' L2 U'
*5. *L2 U' B2 F2 R' F D' L R' F D' U' R' U R' F2 L2 R' F
*6. *B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U B D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L F' D L2 U'
*7. *B D L' F R2 F L U' R D2 L2 R D' B' U B L' U2
*8. *L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D F' L F L2 U2 R' F2 D' L2 B2 F'
*9. *D B2 F D B D2 B U F U R' B L' R2 U B2 R2
*10. *D L2 R2 F' U2 R' D' L' F2 L U R2 D' L D' B2 U' R
*11. *B2 D L F L' B2 F2 U' R U B U2 L D' L2 D' B
*12. *F' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B U' B' L2 F L D2 R2 B U2
*13. *U2 F2 L2 U B2 L' D' U' F R' U2 L D2 B' D' B2 L2 B U
*14. *D' F L' D' U F2 R B2 F2 U' L2 B U F L' F' L2 U'
*15. *B2 L' U' L' B2 D' B D' U L2 D B F2 L' B' D' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F2 D L' R B D F' D2 F L2 D2 R2 D B' U B2 U
*2. *F R2 D B2 D' B2 R U' B' U2 F2 R' B D B' R' U'
*3. *D' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L' D F L U' L D F2 L F
*4. *F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L' D L' D2 U2 F2 R U' B' L R2 D R'
*5. *D' B2 R U' R2 B' F U L' D L2 U R' B' D2 L2 D' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' R2 D' R2 U' L' D' L' U' F R D L D B' D' F' U2 R2
*2. *R2 D' L2 D U B2 R2 U B F L' B' D' F' D2 L' D2 F L2
*3. *D' F R' B D B R D2 B2 L' D F U2 L2 R' F' R
*4. *F' U' B' D2 L F L2 D' L' U2 R F' U' F L R2
*5. *B' L' F L2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U B' F' R B2 U R' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U L2 D' U2 L R U R2 B D2 F' L2 B' D L R2 B U
*2. *R2 D B2 F2 L2 B U F L' B2 U L B U2 F L U
*3. *L2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L' B L R' U2 B' U' B D F D' B R'
*4. *D' L2 B2 U' R' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 F' D U L' D' F2 D2 R
*5. *R F2 D2 R2 D L U' R2 D L' U2 R2 F L F' D B' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D L2 F2 R2 U B R' B2 D2 L2 D B R2 F2 D2 U' L' F' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F2 R' U R U2 F2
*3. *F' D2 L2 F L U' B' L B2 R U L U2 L D B2 D' U2
*4. *Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' U R B2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 R' F' D' B' Rw' D' R2 D2 Uw' B Fw' L D R F' R2 F2 L2 Rw' R' B U2 Rw' Fw' F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F'
*3. *B' U' F' L F' L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' F' D2 L2 B U2 L' R'
*4. *Uw Rw2 U' Fw F2 D' U2 Fw' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 Uw2 L' Rw D Uw2 U2 F Uw' L R D Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 U' F D2 L2 D2 Uw2 U Fw' Uw B Fw F2
*5. *Dw2 Uw' Fw' Dw2 U Rw D F Uw L2 Lw' U' F Lw' Rw' D' L Lw Rw D' U' Lw Bw F' L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Dw' R' Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 B' Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Fw R' Bw' F' Uw2 L2 U F2 Lw2 Rw2 D Rw' Bw F2 U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' L R' B R B' r b' u'
*2. *U R' B R L' B R' L l' r' b u'
*3. *U L' U R U' B' R' B' U' l' r' b' u
*4. *B' U' R L U' L' B' L' r' b' u'
*5. *L' B L U B R U' B l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (2,5) (4,0) (-4,5) (6,4) (1,2) (6,1) (6,0) (3,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (0,5) (4,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (4,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,3) (-4,0) (0,3) (-5,4) (-1,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,5) (0,-3) (6,3) (0,4) (6,3) (5,0) (0,3) (1,4) (5,2) (0,1) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-4,2)
*4. *(4,0) (-4,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,5) (1,1) (2,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,2) (6,1)
*5. *(6,-1) (-2,3) (3,3) (-2,1) (6,2) (4,0) (-4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,2) (-2,3) (0,1) (0,5) (0,2) (6,5) (0,4) (0,0)


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2010)

hi

*2x2:* (5.66) 4.30 4.16 (3.59) 4.94 -> 4.46
w/e

*3x3:* (13.30) 13.21 12.81 (10.08) 12.66 -> 12.89
lol


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.76, 6.43, (3.87), 5.25, (7.21) => *6.15*
Decided to go back to my old bad habits this week.

*3x3:* 20.53, 20.75, (23.61), (17.19), 17.97 => *19.75*
Yay, sub-20 

*2x2 BLD: 1:48.97*
1. 2:09.00 [45.73 + 1:23.27]
2. 2:19.48 [1:05.10 + 1:14.38]
3. 1:48.97 [28.99 + 1:19.98]
I think that last solve was the fastest I've ever memo'd a 2x2 

*3x3 BLD: 14:45.48*
1. 14:45.48 [7:59.43 + 6:46.05]
2. DNS
3. DNS
My second ever success at 3x3 BLD, after sooo many attempts! Sub-15 minutes too   

*3x3 FMC: 32 moves*
Solution: D F2 L F' U' R L D F' D2 F' D L' D' L' D2 L' D F' D F D' R' D L2 D' R D L2 D' F' D2


Spoiler



2x2x2: D F2 L F' U' R (6/6)
2x2x3: L D F' D2 F' (5/11)
F2L-1: D L' D' L' D2 L' (6/17)
3-Corners: D F' D F . D' F' D2 (7/24)
Insert at . : D' R' D L2 D' R D L2 (8/32)
Great blockbuilding start again, but couldn't find a cancelling insertion. Good result all the same 



Wow, pretty happy this week ... good results all round


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2: 2.80, 3.15, 3.09, 2.49, 3.62 = 3.01
3x3: 10.26, 13.32, 11.17, 10.40, 11.68 = 11.08
4x4: 50.48, 54.74, 52.69, 50.63, 52.64 = 51.99
5x5: 1:40.76, 1:30.24, 1:36.48, 1:26.53, 1:41.37 = 1:35.83
6x6: 2:41.41, 2:50.93, 2:54.93, 2:56.66, 2:50.15 = 2:52.00
7x7: 4:55.55, 4:54.94, 4:40.00, 4:58.91, 5:07.16 = 4:56.47
2x2 BLD: 19.39, 20.52, DNF = 19.39
3x3 BLD: 1:25.87, DNF(1:21.40), 1:18.73 = 1:18.73
4x4 BLD: 7:41.64, DNF, DNS = 7:41.64 - no, I'm not kidding.. wtf @ that scramble  so easy 
5x5 BLD: DNF (23.39), DNS, DNS = DNF - Faaast. 
Multi BLD: 3/3 9:22 - awesome 
3x3 OH: 21.98, 18.76, 22.79, 21.76, 18.81 = 20.84
3x3 MTS: 1:07.69, 1:21.98, 1:01.03, 1:05.68, 1:00.02 = 1:04.80
3x3 WF: 2:01.11, 2:13.25, 2:22.23, 2:05.68, 2:41.53 = 2:13.72
2-4 relay: 1:04.95
2-5 relay: 2:48.18
Magic: 1.56, 1.79, 1.80, 2.52, 1.52 = 1.72
Master Magic: 4.11, 3.68, 4.02, 4.02, 3.60 = 3.91
Clock: 8.97, 10.92, 10.54, 9.59, 9.20 = 9.78
Megaminx: 1:03.33, 59.29, 1:03.89, 1:01.18, 1:06.59 = 1:02.80
Pyraminx: 3.82, 6.47, 6.16, 6.59, 5.26 = 5.96
Square-1: 27.84, 18.46, 19.89, 18.31, 19.75 = 19.37

3x3 FMC: 39



Spoiler



Scramble: D L2 F2 R2 U B R' B2 D2 L2 D B R2 F2 D2 U' L' F' R'
Solution: D F U' R L D F' D2 L' F' D2 L' D' L F' D2 R' D' R2 F' R' F x2 F U F' U F U2 F L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D' (39)

2x2x2: D F U' R (4)
2x2x3: L D F' D2 L' *F2* (10)
F2L3: *F* D2 L' D' L (15)
F2L4: F' D2 R' D' R2 F' R' F (23)
OLL: x2 F U F' U F U2 *F'* (30)
PLL: *F2* L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D' (41)
2 moves cancel.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2*
7.68, (6.16), 7.22, (8.42), 7.98 = *7.62*
Meh.

*2x2 BLD*
DNF 48.49 DNF = *48.49*

*3x3*
24.24, 23.74, (21.23), (24.46), 23.18 = *23.72*

*3x3 OH*
53.81, 59.16, 57.09, (43.92), (1:12.18) = *56.69*
PB avg and single. 43.92 had 25 second F2L. First 2 solves had Sune with PLL skips.

*4x4*
(3:23.44), 3:21.87, 3:04.08, 2:51.86, (2:47.86) = *3:05.94*

*5x5*
8:55.68, (9:40.42), 7:26.14, 7:04.04, (6:59.00) = *7:48.62*
Just got it yesterday! Only solved it about 7 times.

*2-4 Relay*
*4:02.86*
~9 ~26 ~3:27 

*3x3 FMC*
Scramble: D L2 F2 R2 U B R' B2 D2 L2 D B R2 F2 D2 U' L' F' R'
*ZZ-d*
*50 moves:*
U L2 R D' B' L D' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 L' U2 L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L R U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R U



Spoiler



EOLine: U L2 R D' B' L D' (7/7)
F2L:
1: R2 U' R' U' R' U2 L' U2 L' (9/16)
2: U' L' U L U' L' U' L (8/24)
3: R U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 (9/33) 
4: U2 R U R' U' * R U' R' U R (10/49) (5 moves canceled)
LL: U (1/50)

Insert at * : R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11/39)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2: 3.73, (5.38), (3.67), 4.73, 4.84 = 4.43
3x3: (14.43), (10.46), 12.04, 12.20, 10.98 = 11.74
3x3 BLD: 1:20.02, DNF, DNF
2x2 BLD: 45.03, DNF, 36.76
5x5: (2:15.92), 2:05.14, 1:59.11, (1:44.30), 1:51.10 = 1:58.45
Megaminx: 1:39.34, 1:49.47, (1:37.68), (DNF), 2:02.97 = 1:50.59
Pyraminx: 18.10, 15.85, 13.33, (20.22), (9.33) = 15.76 I used Oka method  Yay non-lucky sub-10.


----------



## Isbit (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2: 7.33*, 7.92, *9.68*, 8.13, 8.37 = *8.14*
*3x3:* 21.95, *19.87*, *23.19*, 21.42, 22.56 = *21.98*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 38.75, 46.35 = *38.75*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
No, not again  two memomistakes, and on one i misinterpreted one memoryword, and did the wrong setupmove trying to reverse it.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (11:11), DNF (13:xy), DNF (10:11) = *DNF*
Ooh, the first one was both close and fast. I think I did the edge parity alg wrong :/. The last one was off by two two-cycles of centers 
*5x5 BLD:* DNF (31.02), DNF (30:58), DNF (37:05) = *DNF*
first try ever, 5 + and 4 x-centers off. I think that the x-centers was due to using the wrong buffer piece for a cycle. Second one was off by a lot. Last one was off by 19 pieces.
*Multi:6/8 50:22*
GAAH! I'll go nuts! One DNF was due to a too speedy cube, the other was a 3-cycle off.
*3x3 OH: 45.47*, 36.52, *33.23*, 38.90, 45.25 = *40.22*
second one was an OLL-skip. Fast times for me, hoped to get sub-40 though 
*FMC: DNF*
I can't write down solutions properly. Gave up after two solutions that turned out to be wrong.
*Magic:* 3.56, 3.58 *4.96*, *1.86*, 1.94 = *3.03*
*Master magic:* *5.46*, 5.52, *6.91*, 6.27, 5.81 = *5.87*
*Pyraminx: 26.65*, 13.89, 23.27, 17.67, *9.63* = *18.28*
Yeah, fail. The last one was kinda nice though, guess it would count as lucky?
*Square-1:*1:11.39, 1:02.78, *DNF*, 1:29.58, *38.91* = 1:14.59
Very good. Got an extremly lucky sove at the end.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Apr 22, 2010)

*3x3x3*
avg *14.08*
11.85, 14.07, 13.68, 21.83, 14.49

*4x4x4*
avg *1:08.25*
1:10.50, 56.58, 1:15.02, 1:06.03, 1:08.21
*
3x3x3oh*
avg *28.35*
25.88, 27.26, 31.89, 34.26, 24.66
*
3x3x3bld*
*1:16.26*, DNF, 1:26.20 sucks


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Gonna do something this week...

3x3: 19.99, 23.47, 16.97, 19.67, 19.23
lol.
3x3 OH: 27.57, DNF, 39.41, 32.31, 35.95
Did the wrong PLL lol...
Clock:
3x3 BLD:


----------



## mande (Apr 22, 2010)

3x3: (33.29), 20.07, 21.91, (16.32), 16.70 = 19.56
Coment: Absolutely pathetic. First solve may have been a sub 15 had I not popped on the U perm. Very bad second and third solves.

3x3 OH: 34.44, (34.70), (28.95), 30.47, 30.22 = 31.71
Comment: Excellent.

2x2: (9.57), 8.68, 6.90, 7.74, (5.78) = 7.78
Comment: I don't do 2x2 except in the weeklies. So I'm not really disappointed with these times.

2x2 BLD: DNF(40.89), DNF(57.65), 50.66 = 50.66
Comment: Lots of scope for improvement.

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:52.01), 2:24.75, 2:07.12 = 2:07.12
Comment: First solve had really nice exec, around 55 seconds. It was off by a 3 cycle of edges.

3x3 MTS: 1:08.95, 1:11.34, (1:03.00), (DNF(1:20.06)), 1:18.30 = 1:12.86
Comment: Definitely a PB. On the fourth solve, I didn't orient 2 corners properly.

FMC: 39 moves
Solution: F B2 L' B' U' R F' R' F D2 F2 D F D' F' D F2 L' F' L F' D2 F D' F2 D R L' F2 L R' D F2 R' D R' F' R' F2
Explanation:


Spoiler



2x2x2: F B2 L' B' U'
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves U B L B2 F'
2x2x3: F2 R F R D' R
Switch to scramble with premoves R' D R' F' R' F2
2x2x3: F B2 L' B' U'
F2L: R F' R' F D2 (F') (F') D F D' F' (D' F)
OLL: (F D2) F2 L' F' L F' D2 F D'
PLL: F2 D R L' F2 L R' D F2


Comment: Not great. I had only 5 minutes to look for an insertion, but couldn't find anything. I better practice insertions.


----------



## Laura O (Apr 22, 2010)

*3x3*: 23.85, 32.44, 28.77, 33.13, 33.47 = 31.45
*4x4*: 2:20.56, 2:18.20, 2:10.99, 2:32.40, 2:21.41 = 2:20.06
*5x5*: 4:49.09, 4:16.74, 4:45.38, (4:07.25), (5:03.46) = 4:37.07


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 22, 2010)

3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:09.94, 1:30.62
DNF 1:32.xx off by a 3 cycle of edges. Great second solve.
3x3 OH: 27.50, 28.30, 25.94, 29.94, 28.90
Pathetic
3x3: 14.66, 14.14, 13.12, 14.66, 12.52


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2: 5.65, 10.37, 5.47, 6.11, 4.27 = 5.74 fail
3x3: 18.55, 17.98, 18.34, 17.25, 16.95 = 17.86 not too bad
4x4: 1:28.12, 1:36.57, 1:30.34, DNF(1:04.79), 1:28.97 = 1:31.96
5x5: 2:33.75, 2:07.02, 2:24.43, 2:14.08, 2:45.75 = 2:24.08 I just can't can't seem to nail a good average
6x6: 4:50.92, 4:46.62, 4:19.49, 5:00.83, 4:36.96 = 4:44.83
Megaminx: DNF(1:50.81), 1:43.73, 1:41.75, 2:31.80, 1:49.30 = 2:01.61 lol
2x2 BLD: DNF(1:08.32), DNF(48.65), DNF(1:23.87)
3x3 BLD:
3x3 OH:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:55.34 The 4x4 and 3x3 could have been better
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:
Magic: 1.43, 1.53, 3.77, 1.55, 1.83 = 1.64
Master Magic: 3.47, 3.56, 3.53, 3.16, 2.86 = 3.39 yay


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Magic* : 1.55, (1.46), (2.22), 1.69, 1.58 = 1.61

*2x2* : 5.04, (3.40), 4.15, (5.15), 3.63 = 4.27
Some really bad lockups there ><

*3x3* : 11.04, (13.18), (10.92), 11.49, 12.95 = 11.83
Wowzers, this is nice! 

*Megaminx* : (1:47.05), 1:30.38, 1:31.82, 1:39.72, (1:19.83) = 1:33.97
Oooo those 2 solves really hurt  My Mf8 was very locky today

*4x4* : 1:00.94, (51.73), 59.11, 57.39, (1:27.50) = 59.15
MINI QJ STICKERS.. and a pop.

*5x5* : (2:14.00), 2:00.76, 2:02.79, 1:53.72, (1:45.67) = 1:59.09
Lol thats a funny last single.

*Square-1* : (37.61), 33.34, 27.09, (26.63), 34.50 = 31.65

*FMC* : 42 moves


Spoiler



D F U' R L D F' D2 F R F' L2 F R' F' L2 F' L' D' L' D L' D2 L F L' F' L' F L' F2 D F D' B' U2 F U F' U B F'


So pathetic :fp and I didn't have time to find anything else.
The 3x2x2 was awesome, then everything else just sucked after that.

*3x3 BLD* : 2:05.53, 1:48.08, DNF(2:26.19) = 1:48.08
Cool.

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(27.89), 26.81, 22.09 = 22.09

*Multi BLD* : 2/2 in 6:39.91

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:21.75

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:32.72

*4x4 BLD* : 13:01.41, DNS, DNS
PB!


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 22, 2010)

*3x3: *(22,76) 24,52 28,13 (29,28) 25,06 = 25,90
Comments: Should be Sub-25.
*3x3 One-Handed: *1:19,84 (1:24,34) 1:17,75 1:14,24 (55,60) = 1:17,28
Comments: My second 3x3 One-Handed average. I think the last one was my PB.
*2x2 BLD: *DNF DNF DNS
Comments: In both of the DNFs a couple of corners were misoriented. Next time I will do BLD in some silent place.
*2x2: *11,32 (11,82) 9,99 (9,16) 10,70 = 10,67
Comments: Terrible.
*4x4: *(2:31.71) (3:00.32) 2:31.74 2:36.67 2:39.04 = 2:35.82
Comments: I suck at this event. I don't time 4x4 solves very often.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 22, 2010)

FMC: 30 moves D F U' R D2 F' B U2 B' D' B U2 B' L2 D L D' L' D' F' D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' D R L



Spoiler



Normal scramble with premove L (to correct 2x2x3)
2x2x2: D F U' R (4)
2x2x3: D2 F' . D' L2 (8)
F2L-1: D L D' L' D' F' D2 F2 (16)
F2L leaving 3 corners: R' D2 R D2 R' D R (23)
Undo premove: L (24)
Insert B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D at . to cancel 2 moves

Had another nice start: D2 F2 L' D' F2 B2 U L' U' L2 gives a 2x2x3 with EO done. Switch to inverse scramble with extra premove B' to get an easy F2L-1 with CE paired too (B U' B U2 B). Couldn't find a nice ending for that one though.


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> FMC: 30 moves D F U' R D2 F' B U2 B' D' B U2 B' L2 D L D' L' D' F' D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' D R L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, well done!!


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 22, 2010)

4x4BLD: 12:07.85, DNF(11:46.10), DNS => 12:07.85
Comment: Oh, yes!! New personal best with 1½ minutes.


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.93, 3.37, (2.62), 3.48, (5.43) = 3.59
*Pryaminx:* 12.64, 15.77, 12.22, 18.44, 9.22 = 13.54


----------



## guusrs (Apr 22, 2010)

I won't miss this week's competition
After 20 minutes I got:

*fmc*: B F U2 F R' F' R' U F' R' D2 R F2 R2 F D' R' D2 R2 D'R2 B' R F' R' B R (*27*)

Explanation:
siames 2x2x2 + pair: B F U2 F R' F' R' U F' R' D2 R F2 (13)
F2L: R2 F D' R' D2 R D' F' (21)
LL (with 5 moves cancel!): F D R D' R2 B' R F' R' B R (27)

I'll spend the last 40 minutes this weekend.
addendum: found no shorter solution with 1-hour limit.

Gus


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2: (2.91), 4.44, 3.94, (4.77), 4.72 = 4.37
Yay. Very nice average.
3x3: 15.72, 15.34, (11.81), 15.63, (15.77) = 15.56
0.16 SD. That 11.81 feels amazing.
FMC:


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.34, 3.39, 3.92, 3.08, 3.87 = 3.73

*Magic*: 1.23, 1.33, 1.29, 1.39, 1.25 = 1.29

*2x2 BLD*: 1:58.67, 55.14, DNF[2:18.27] = 55.14

*3x3*: 16.03, 15.91, 18.49, 13.41, 12.97 = 15.12
LOL at last two solves

*4x4*: 1:13.09, 1:14.33[O], 1:11.35, 1:16.18[OP], 1:13.20[OP] = 1:13.54
So many parities...>.>

*OH*: 36.45, 28.07[PLL skip], 37.97, 34.94, 34.39 = 35.26
FAILLLL

*Pyraminx*: 7.98, 8.99, 8.89, 7.75, 4.30 = 8.21
FAILLLLLLLLLLLL

*Square-1*: 24.11, 18.76, *9.93[WAT]*, 12.16, 18.99 = 16.64
LOL this standard deviation is gonna be terrible

*234*: 1:43.41
Terrible 4x4 stage

*2345*: 3:48.75

*Megaminx*: 2:38.51, 3:05.67, 2:30.19, 2:29.07, 2:11.29 = 2:32.07

*5x5*: 2:15.92, 2:14.22, 2:09.96, 2:05.55, 1:15.96 = 2:13.25


----------



## Edam (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2*11.65, (11.15), (20.03), 15.13, 13.15 *13.31*
*3x3* 16.68, (18.11), 16.89, 13.78, (13.28) = *15.78* _13.28 was a pll skip_
*4x4*(1:26.34), 1:33.00, 1:27.31, 1:28.55, (1:35.88) = *1:29.62*
*5x5*(2:36.38), 2:33.50, 2:29.81, (2:24.38), 2:30.75 = *2:31.35*
* 234 = 1:34.65*


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 23, 2010)

3x3OH: 23.01, 22.99, 22.24, (29.49), (21.27) --> 22.75


----------



## Faz (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2: 2.00, 3.52, 3.23, 3.55, 3.40 = 3.38
Stupid arcalan sucks. /need new lanlan.
3x3: 7.82, 10.23, 9.21, 13.61, 12.14 = lol
I'm blaming you on this BLD.
2x2BLD: 11.77, DNF(12.08), 15.18 = 11.77
3x3MBLD: DNF
Was 1/3

One cube was off by 2 misoriented corners (No idea how that happened)
The other one I forgot to solve "in Gloria Jeans" which was the setting.


----------



## Stini (Apr 23, 2010)

*FMC: 28 HTM*

Solution: F D' B2 L' B' U' D R D2 R B D' F' D B' F D F' D F2 B D B' D B D2 B' R'

Pre-move: R'

2x2x2: F D' B2 L' B' U' (6)
2x2x3 + EO: D R D2 R (4)
F2L: B D' F' D B' F D F' D F2 (10)
LL: B D B' D B D2 B' (7)


----------



## janelle (Apr 23, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(9.88), (6.32), 8.80, 7.10, 7.46
Average of 5: *7.79*
Really good avg 
*3x3x3*
25.47, (29.56), 24.45, (22.90), 25.43
Average of 5: *25.12*
Pretty good.
*Magic*
1.78, 1.83, (1.67), (1.97), 1.76
Average of 5: *1.79*
Nice


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 10.01, (13.16), 12.68, (8.30), 11.27 = *11.32*
*3x3x3:* 32.55, 37.19, (40.06), (31.80), 36.42 = *35.39*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:14.77, (1:31.50), 1:15.84, (1:06.91), 1:11.52 = *1:14.04*
*4x4x4:* 2:30.50, (3:18.54), (2:04.26), 2:04.95, 2:36.30 = *2:23.92*
*5x5x5:* 3:46.69, 3:55.56, 3:50.67, (3:40.76), (4:25.48) = *3:50.97*
*6x6x6:* (7:00.61), (8:05.22), 7:04.23, 7:41.16, 7:09.44 = *7:18.28*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:18.82*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:36.87*

*Square-1:* (2:05.68), 1:36.90, (1:12.21), 1:48.62, 1:53.09 = *1:46.20*


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 2.00, 3.52, 3.23, 3.55, 3.40 = 3.38
> *Stupid arcalan sucks. /need new lanlan.*



Same.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 2.00, 3.52, 3.23, 3.55, 3.40 = 3.38
> ...



A bad worksman always blames his tools


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2 - 8.31, 8.27, 4.72, 7.25, 5.58 = 7.03 AVG
3x3 - 23.71, 27.97, 25.33, 22.47(OLL Skip), 28.09 = 25.67 AVG
Magic - 2.31, 2.56, 2.63, 2.33, 2.31 = 2.40 AVG


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2x2
1. (20.47)
2. 12.02
3. (7.38)
4. 8.55
5. 11.37

= 10.65

3x3x3
1. (24.41)
2. 19.90
3. (18.34)
4. 19.72
5. 21.26

= 20.29

4x4x4
1. 3.13.78
2. 2.55.45
3. (3.44.28)
4. 3.02.65
5. (2.37.06)

= 3.03.96

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. 1.19.23
2. 1.25.85
3. 1.20.17

= 1.19.23

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. 3.03.01
2. 3.16.64
3. 3.07.00

= 3.03.01

Looong time since I did BLD solve. It shows.

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
DNF twoflip edges and twoflip corners (13.18.03)

3x3x3 One Handed
1. 42.92
2. 53.03
3. 46.65
4. (30.35) (pll skip)
5. (58.44)

= 47.53

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
= 3.53.32

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. (2.15)
2. 2.46
3. (2.98)
4. 2.74
5. 2.55

= 2.59


----------



## Shortey (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone's been practicing!


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 23, 2010)

Morten said:


> Someone's been practicing!



If you mean me, I have only practiced normal 3x3x3 and actually started to use abit of Roux. IT has helped me alot with my CFOP as I can more easily make X-cross / predict first pair during inspection.

I want to break norwegian record in BLD (even though I compete for Macedonia). I was sooo sad at Norwegian Open, I just choked.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.85 (4.48) (6.74) 5.47 5.43 => 5.58

*3x3:* 16.66 (23.63) (15.94) 22.26 17.06 => 18.66

*4x4:* (1:45.53) 1:29.97 (1:22.37) 1:34.30 1:25.70 => 1:29.99

Comment: Really bad.

*5x5:* 3:31.22 3:19.78 (3:07.97) 3:19.11 (3:44.36) => 3:23.37

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 23.00 => 23.00

*3x3 OH:* 34.90 39.08 (43.60) 29.94 (28.77) => 34.64

Comment: Only one sub-30 before today, then two in one average???

*Magic:* 1.22 1.34 1.26 (1.15) (DNF) => 1.27

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:51.09

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:54.89

[General Comment: Choked at Baltimore.. already getting better times; these will be my only solves each week until AP Testing is over (May 15).]


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 23, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's been practicing!
> ...



Hi Ramadan, nice to see you in the weekly comp  Your 3x3 times have improved a LOT since the UK open ... great progress!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2: (3.45), (4.63), 4.15, 4.61, 3.51 = 4.09
3x3: (13.03), 12.33, 12.02, 12.76, (11.22) = 12.37
4x4: 54.67, 57.89, (1:05.20), 57.09, (49.00) = 56.55
5x5: 
234: 1:12.98
2345: 3:04.77
OH: 26.56, 27.83, (28.40), 25.62, (24.29) = 26.67
2x2 BLD: DNF, 18.48, DNF = 18.48 Saw optimal solution on the 2nd solve (U2 F2 R2 F U R F' U -> z y' F' U L' U' L' B2 L2 U2)
Sq1: (11.14), 12.38, 13.08, 11.20, (16.00) = 12.02 Parity on second and last.


----------



## Faz (Apr 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Well my original lanlan was so much better. No lockups at all.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 24, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.28, (7.54), 5.83, (5.80), 5.89 = 6.00, lol, exactly 6.00 sec.
*3x3x3*: (15.71), 17.79, (20.15), 19.43, 18.77 = 18.66, meh, not very good
*4x4x4*: (1:08.44), 1:09.93, 1:15.51, (1:17.43), 1:12.49 = 1:12.64, pretty good.
*5x5x5*: 2:18.70, (1:59.22), 2:18.74, 2:14.11, (2:19.01) = 2:17.18, YES YES, finally, FISRT SUB-2 EVER 
*6x6x6*: (4:47.02), 4:12.36, 4:24.91, 4:18.35, (3:51.56) = 4:18.54, a bit crappy times, but a nice single 
*7x7x7*: 6:41.59, (6:30.85), (7:23.74), 7:21.37, 6:55.80 = 6:59.59, jay, single PB!
*2x2x2 BLD*: (40.07), DNF (42.79), 50.35 = 40.07, could be better...
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:58.99), DNF(2:10.21), 1:19.33 = 1:19.33, nice PB , first good solve in a while...
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: 8.04, (12.19), 11.12, 9.62, (7.43) = 9.59, shame about the two +10's 
*Megaminx*: 2:01.42, 2:05.80, (1:53.19), 2:12.32, (2:21.51) = 2:06.51, nice times!! 3rd will be uploaded soon.
*Square-1*: 24.80, 20.71, (13.83), (27.23), 24.86 = 23.46, 3rd had EP skip!!! 
*Clock*: 11.57, (14.16), (10.29), 11.97, 13.99 = 12.51, nice avg and single! 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:35.27, 4x4 went very good! I'm still waiting on my LanLan 2x2... Stupid vulcano!! 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## JunwenYao (Apr 24, 2010)

Junwen Yao

2x2x2: 5.04, 3.64, 4.23, 5.28, 4.20 = 4.49
Megaminx: 2:24.34, (2:05.42), 2:20.36, (2:31.98), 2:23.90 = 2:22.87

3x3x3 One Handed: (34.42), 37.84, 39.58, 35.60, (42.00) = 37.67


----------



## PM 1729 (Apr 24, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 31 moves*

Scramble: D L2 F2 R2 U B R' B2 D2 L2 D B R2 F2 D2 U' L' F' R'

Solution: F L B U2 F2 D' B D F' D' B' D' U F2 R' D2 R F R B R' F2 R B' F2 R F R' D' F2 D (31)



Spoiler



2x2x2: F L B U2 F * U(6)
2x2x3: D2 F2 R' D2 (4)
F2l-1: R F R B R' F2 R B' (8)
Leave 3 corners: F2 R F R' D' F2 D (7)

Insert at * : F D' B D F' D' B' D( 8 -2 = 6)


Found skeleton with a straight 33 mover in about 25 minutes. Insertion was done at 30min. Tried other starts but lost interest at 40 minutes. Good solve anyway ( except the inefficient start)


----------



## Lumej (Apr 24, 2010)

Lumej

*2345:* 6:41.19
*234:* 2:21.47
*5x5:* 3:38.38, 3:44.72, 3:47.72, (3:51.34), (3:35.61) = 3:43.61
*4x4:* (2:08.60), 1:43.32, 1:49.09, 1:52.17, (1:43.04) = 1:48.19
*2x2:* 10.76, 11.14, (14.67), (8.46), 9.18 = 10.36
*Sq-1:* 1:21.20, 1:14.63, 1:05.81, (1:43.75), (59.97) = 1:13.88
*clock:* 35.13, (38.06), (24.38), 37.53, 26.27 = 32.98
*megaminx:* (4:36.52), 4:21.52, (3:48.84), 3:49.59, 4:15.61 = 4:08.91
*3x3oh:* (46.18), 57.49, 1:04.69, 1:01.06, (1:07.83)= 1:01.08
*3x3:* 24.88, (28.26), 25.06, 26.68, (20.01) = 25.54
*magic:* (4.25), (1.77), 2.50, 2.09, 1.86 = 2.15
*2x2bld:* 1:45.36, 1:55.94, 2:19.52 = 1:45.36
*MTS:* 1:52.45, (DNF), 2:46.33, 2:00.04, (1:32.42) = 2:12.94


----------



## PeterV (Apr 24, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.84, 9.94, 7.75, (7.09), (DNF) = *8.84 avg.*
Comment: Ouch. Been practicing only 3x3 lately, so my 2x2 times have gotten bad.

3x3x3: 24.61, (33.08), 23.22, (22.96), 24.09 = *23.97 avg.*
Comment: PB average! I guess all my practice is starting to pay off!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2010)

3x3: 24.50, 27.61, 23.53, 22.69, 20.16 = 23.57
2x2: 6.24, 6.52, 5.19, 6.16, 6.00 = 6.13


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 25, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 16.35 15.09 16.36 16.88 16.79 = *16.50*
What! So consistent.
*3x3:* 45.03 53.50 49.50 55.64 48.54 = *50.51* 
Far from sub-40
*4x4:* 3:24.03 3:08.16 4:43.99 2:56.41 2:58.85 = *3:10.35*
A step backwards, but not too bad.
*5x5:* 6:26.35 8:26.08 6:59.59 9:27.68 7:40.77 = *7:42.15*
*7x7:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF tried to do one with blind algs
but got too tired in my hands and messed it up after 47 minutes.
*2-4Rel:	dnf* So good up to P-parity on the 4x4 

Blind
*2x2BLD:* 44.18 78.09 dnf = *44.18* bad
*3x3BLD:* 1:55.48 dnf dnf = *1:55.48* ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 12:24 = *12:24* third was a real safe
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf =* DNF*
Disappointing. Second was fast and close but I forgot a pair of letters.
Third I tried to go slow and safe but noticed after a while that I did +-center comms while solving x-centers. Then I lost the gist.
*Multi: 6/8 = 4* in 57:07	
First try on eight. One pair of corners twisted (wrong image), another had a 3-C edges wrong.
Rather satisfied anyway, no problem with the time limit nor memory.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 25, 2010)

3x3FMC: 36 moves

D F U' R D2 F2 L' D L2 D' F D' L' E2 L' D' L E2 L' D F2 D F2 D' F' D F R' D' R F R F' R'

Normal scramble: Prem. L: D F U' R
D2 F2 L' D L2 D' F D' L2 (L E2 L' D' L E2 L' D)
F2 D F2 D' F' D F R' D' R F R F' R'
L

Megaminx: 1:25.92, 1:45.02, 1:25.81, 1:22.13, 1:14.84 = 1:24.62


----------



## fiqnocchio (Apr 26, 2010)

*3x3x3*

27.47, 27.35, 24.88, (32.18), (22.29) = 26.57

slight improvement, woohoo. =P


----------



## aronpm (Apr 26, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:47.59), 1:26.99, 1:31.96 = 1:26.99
Comment: PB! The 1:26 broke my massive DNF streak.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:29.40), DNF(10:32.11), DNF = DNF
Comment: For the last two solves I didn't review my memorization, so I forgot wings by the time I was solving them.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/6 = 0 in 32:40
Comment: That was bad, slower than my usual 7 cube tries. I messed up the order of the 5th and 6th cubes (and fixed that incorrectly), and undid a mistake on the 4th cube that didn't actually happen.


----------



## Krag (Apr 26, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 15.58, (15.75), (11.36), 11.40, 15.09 *=14.02*

*3x3x3:* (38.94), 45.96, (49.26), 44.31, 48.02 *=46.10*

*4x4x4* (5:26.22), 4:52.84, 4:46.71, (3:53.67), 3:58.16 *=4:32.57*

*2-4 relay:* *5:47.39*

*Pyraminx:* (28.99), 22.69, 25.49, (19.25), 24.93 *=24.37*


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.57 (10.17) 9.57 7.97 (7.07) = 8.37
3x3x3: (15.12) 18.25 (19.67) 17.17 19.01 = 17.81
4x4x4: (1:05.84) 1:18.31 1:16.17 1:19.43 (1:20.66) = 1:17.97
5x5x5: 2:33.98 (2:17.07) 2:27.59 (3:06.74) 2:22.96 = 2:28.17
6x6x6: 5:02.05 (4:40.76) 5:30.15 5:12.66 (5:47.09) = 5:14.95
7x7x7: 8:08.90 (7:32.33) 8:00.14 (8:39.79) 8:11.84 = 8:06.96
3x3x3 OH: 41.74 48.71 (40.11) 45.36 (52.89) = 45.27
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:56.03
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:36.88
Magic: 1.16 (1.15) 1.16 (2.04) 1.15 = 1.16
Megaminx: 3:16.24 3:22.79 (3:26.72) (3:10.01) 3:21.19 = 3:20.07
Pyraminx: 11.23 12.06 (12.75) 11.05 (8.18) = 11.45


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 27, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 7.95*
8.86, 8.29, (10.74), 6.71, (6.11)

*3x3x3: Avg = 19.90*
(26.45), 17.90, 20.05, (13.89), 21.77
_I had to redo some F2L on the first because I ruined my OLL, 13.89 is my second fastest solve ever and was non lucky. _

*4x4x4: Avg = 3:09.42*
2:36.82, (DNF (0.00)), (2:10.93), 2:35.92, 4:15.52
_Unless I solved it in 0.004 seconds it was a timer malfunction. I failed the OLL parity alg and had to resolve some centers and pair up the last four dedges again._

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay: = 4:27.59*
_4x4 center and edge pop. _

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 34.22*
31.19, 39.27, (43.07), (26.84), 32.19
_Applied the wrong OLL on the 43, 26 was a PLL skip._

*3x3 FMC = 39 moves*
X cross: z' U R U' F L' U (6 moves)
F2L #2: z2 U' L U2 L' U' L U L' (8 moves)
F2L #3: U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (8 moves)
F2L #4: U' F U' F' U2 L' U' L (8 moves)
OLL+PLL skip: y2 r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r (9 moves)
(or L x' U' L2 x2 U L2 x2 U L2 x2 U' L x')
_I found the X cross accidently while figuring out ways to make a cross, the PLL skip was pure chance. _

*Pyraminx: Avg = 19.56*
(16.78), 20.57, 21.31, (26.57), 16.79

*2x2x2 BLD: = 57.68*
DNF, 57.68, DNF
_First time entered in this event._

*3x3x3 BLD: = 2:12.38*
2:37.30, 2:12.38, DNF (Gave up through memo)
_Nice._

*4x4x4 BLD: = 27:51*
DNF(27:13), 27:51, DNF
_I spent minutes pointlessly memorising the edges because the 5th target was incorrect and I couldn't be bothered to try and recover. _

*3x3 Multi BLD: = 1/2 in 8:41.89*
_Off by 2 flipped edges, I should of known, I remember seeing it but I didn't take it into account._


----------



## LarsN (Apr 27, 2010)

5x5x5BLD: DNF(17:53), 18:28, DNF(20:13) = 18:28
I'm getting slower... but at least I broke my dnf streak


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 27, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5BLD: DNF(17:53), 18:28, DNF(20:13) = 18:28
> I'm getting slower... but at least I broke my dnf streak



I beat you this week (once I post my results). Nice, but sub-WR next week please . Got any memo times?


----------



## LarsN (Apr 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5BLD: DNF(17:53), 18:28, DNF(20:13) = 18:28
> ...



I'll try 

Memo was 8-9 min on all solves because I badly wanted to end the dnf streak. My plan before the dnf streak was to stress memo and take the dnf'ing until my brain got used to the stressed memo, but that didn't seem to happen or I got discouraged too fast. Now I will do regular memo and start stressing execution to see if I can get that faster and maybe then get memo faster because I will have to remember for a shorter period. Did that make sense?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 27, 2010)

LarsN said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Yeah that makes sense - my speed just came together at once, so I executed fast while trying to memo fast as well and it worked (lucky me ). I think I had one subWR solve in this weeks comp, not sure yet though because they're written down on some random piece of paper somewhere.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah that makes sense - my speed just came together at once, so I executed fast while trying to memo fast as well and it worked (lucky me ). I think I had one subWR solve in this weeks comp, not sure yet though because they're written down on some random piece of paper somewhere.



Well, my PB is 14:13. I imagine you'll get me soon. I'll try harder next week


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 27, 2010)

3x3x3
First five solves since bristol spring 2010 
1) 40.20
2) (DNF) - 
3) 40.02
4) (37.04)
5) 46.15

3of5 42.12
Avg5 40.85

So close to sub 40 after so long not cubing  stupid DNF and counting 46.15


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 28, 2010)

2x2
Times: (7.50), 7.08, 5.36, (3.96), 4.90
Average: 5.78
Weird

3x3
Times: 15.50, (17.06), (13.81), 15.78, 15.30
Average: 15.53
Why couldn’t I do this at Iowa? Oh well, first time averaging with the Haiyan memory.

4x4
Times: 1:29.41, (1:53.28), 1:41.68, 1:49.00, (1:19.16)
Average: 1:40.03
Not so great…

3x3 OH
Times: 43.47, 46.33, (47.38), (41.13), 42.59
Average: 44.13
Not that bad

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
Time: 2:11.03
About what I usually get…

Magic
Times: 1.88, 1.81, 1.80, (1.80), (1.90)
Average: 1.83
2 1.80’s in a row is win

Pyraminx
Times: 19.41, 15.56, (20.21), 19.25, (10.50)
Average: 18.07
Last solve was ridiculously easy.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 28, 2010)

2x2: 6.79
12.13, 5.23, 6.94, 6.45, 6.97
3x3: 21.67
22.44, 20.88, 18.95, 22.85, 21.68
4x4: 1:28.82
1:30.44, 1:26.2, 1:37.73, 1:29.76, 1:22.31
5x5: 2:24.46
2:33.39, 2:18.28, 2:13.67, 2:22.59, 2:32.51
6x6: 5:44.47
6:25.30, 5:11.71, 4:51.43, 5:36.40, 6:35.68
7x7: 7:23.78
7:35.00, 9:43.47, 7:13.55, 7:22.79, 7:05.32
2x2BLD: 41.80
1:05.56, 41.80, 59.00
3x3BLD: 2:37.75
DNF, DNF, 2:37.75
3x3OH: 1:07.23
1:04.95, 54.13, 1:20.11, 1:54.59, 56.63
3x3MTS: DNF
DNF, 1:21.95, DNF, DNS, DNS
3x3 MultiBLD: 5/6 (4 points), 48:29
Pyra: 8.83
9.55, 11.28, 8.83, 8.11, 6.64
SQ1: 29.39
30.87, 28.32, 26.73, 33.75, 28.97
Mega: 3:44.99
3:58.85, 4:11.97, 3:42.51, 3:11.24, 3:33.62
234 Relay: 1:52.70
2345 Relay: 4:24.70


----------



## jave (Apr 28, 2010)

2x2x2: 18.46, 11.36, 14.28, 10.40, 7.66
3x3x3: 27.13, 27.13, 47.47, 33.15, 28.41
4x4x4: 2:01.69, DNF, 1:55.41, 1:33.53, 1:49.75
3x3x3 OH: 1:07.00, 1:05.31, 56.21, 53.63, 1:05.75
2-3-4 Relay: 2:34.11
Magic: 2.16, 2.30, 2.05, 3.50, 4.02

Comments: Sigh. Not good at all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 2:40.80, 2:47.38, 2:37.41, 2:54.91, 2:34.58 = *2:41.86*
Comment: Wow, I really need to get serious about practicing big cubes again - I'm terrible now!

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.06, DNF [48.58], 39.96 = *31.06*
Comment: Not good. Second one was off by 3 corners.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:36.40, 1:42.33, DNF [1:27.28] = *1:36.40*
Comment: The third one was fast, but wrong - off by 2 corners and 2 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:13.60 [3:52], DNF [6:44.17, 3:33], DNF [7:32.08, 3:55] = *7:13.60*
Comment: The second one was really fast, but off by 2 enters because I did a commutator backwards. The third one was off by 4 centers because of mismemorization.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:05.44 [9:08], DNF [14:31.52, 7:45], 15:48.64 [8:15] = *15:48.64*
Comment: First one I reoriented 8 -> 11. Second one was off by 2 + centers because I memorized one piece wrong, 8 -> 16; it was so sad because it was such an easy scramble. Third one I reoriented 4 ->14; I memorized the wrong piece for one + center, but I guessed correctly what the right thing was - I was very happily surprised when it was solved! 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/10 = 0 points, 60:00.00* [37:00]
Comment: Well, I learned something new tonight: Never use all new memory rooms for a serious multi attempt.  I've been meaning to add some extra rooms to my memorization options for quite a while, so today I constructed 5 new rooms (fitting 2 cubes per room) for multi. And I decided to just go ahead and use them for a ten cube attempt. It didn't go so well - I couldn't get anything to stick. I'll probably keep trying these rooms every week for a while, and see how much practice improves them. They seem like good rooms with good locations; I'm hopeful they'll help me very much in the long run. But they didn't help much tonight.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [30:00.34, 13:47], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 2 obliques. I think it was an execution mistake. I had several bad pops - I was happy just to get through it! Sadly, I won't have time for a 7x7x7 BLD this week, I think.
*Magic:* 1.97, 1.91, 1.84,2.11, 2.27 = *2.00*
*Master Magic:* 4.33, 4.88, 4.38, 4.75, 4.81 = *4.65*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:19.09], 1:27.59, DNF [1:15.16], DNF [1:53.77], 47.40 = *DNF*
Comment: All three DNFs had 2 flipped edges. Clearly that's my biggest problem.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 28, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.88, 4.86, (6.97), (4.72), 6.28 = *5.67* Clumsy
*3x3x3:* (15.40), 18.41, (19.34), 16.97, 15.46 = *16.95*
*4x4x4:* (1:20.58), (1:11.50), 1:15.71, 1:17.19, 1:16.68 = *1:16.53* Parity = very yes.
*5x5x5:* (2:00.09), 1:48.66, 1:57.18, (1:48.56), 1:49.80 = *1:51.88* Sigh...
*6x6x6:* (4:18.84), 4:02.68, 4:17.90, (4:00.78), 4:11.97 = *4:10.85* Alas, none sub-4.
*7x7x7:*


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 28, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.53, 3.98, (3.56), 4.76, (5.02) = 4.42
3x3x3: 16.30, (16.46), 16.30, (13.22), 14.71 = 15.77
4x4x4: (1:04.65), (1:13.63), 1:11.46, 1:10.61, 1:07.89 = 1:09.99
5x5x5: (2:26.97), 2:23.32, 2:19.65, (2:16.07), 2:16.66 = 2:19.88 
7x7x7: 7:41.14, 7:54.55, 7:47.90, 7:45.54, 7:56.43 = 7:49.33
2x2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, 36.54 = 36.54
3x3x3BLD: 2:13.12, 2:14.45, 2:25.42 = 2:13.12
4x4x4BLD: 7:52.50 [3:12.62], DNS, DNS = 7:52.50
5x5x5BLD: DNF [5:56.xx], 16:39.71 [6:26.93], 14:01.40 [5:52.xx] DNS = 14:01.40 [5:52.xx]
MultiBLD: 1/2 7:35.42
OH: 27.54, 26.98, (28.00), 27.54, (25.61) = 27.35
Feet: 1:36.43, 1:37.66, (1:35.08), (1:47.42), 1:42.44 = 1:38.84
MTS: 51.14, (49.88), (56.52), 53.33, 52.64 = 52.37
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:31.32
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 2:50.31
Megaminx: 2:57.94, (2:45.64), (3:03.32), 3:01.41, 2:48.97 = 2:56.11
Pyraminx: 9.94, (10.03), 6.88, 6.38, (5.00) = 7.73
Square-1: (54.31), 46.32, 47.89, (38.67), 42.53 = 45.58
Clock: 7.94, 8.80, (7.34), (9.68), 8.67 = 8.47
FMC: In earlier post on page 2

5bld was a bit of a shock . Also randomly improved at OH without practising it. First 3 clock scrambles were nice too


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 4x4x4BLD: 7:52.50 [3:12.62], DNS, DNS = 7:52.50
> 5x5x5BLD: DNF [5:56.xx], 16:39.71 [6:26.93], 14:01.40 [5:52.xx] DNS = 14:01.40 [5:52.xx]



Wow!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4BLD: 7:52.50 [3:12.62], DNS, DNS = 7:52.50
> ...



Agreed - awesome job. It's nice having some good competition! Even if I had gotten that second scramble in 5x5x5, you still would have beaten me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2010)

3x3:
15.77, 16.95, 14.84, 17.19, 13.82= 15.86


----------



## Micael (Apr 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've been meaning to add some extra rooms to my memorization options for quite a while, so today I constructed 5 new rooms (fitting 2 cubes per room) for multi.



That is funny, I intend to do it today. I want 4 new rooms. I don't think I will use them for this comp, though.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 29, 2010)

2x2 : 6.03, 7.21, 5.27, 5.75, 6.71
3x3 : 18.58, 17.31, 21.34, 22.25, 19.28
4x4 : 1:28.41, 1:34.94, 1:32.91, 1:22.50, 2:45.72
5x5 : 2:31.90, 2:45.59, 2:42.88, 2:45.72, 2:43.75
magic : 1.30, 1.27, 1.33, 1.21, 1.11
mastermagic : 4.58, 5.28, 4.91, 4.21, 4.29
square-1 : 54.08, 48.77, 49.96, 59,81, 55,21
one-handed : 46.97, 35,56, 35.19, 42.05, 46.08
pyraminx : 14.13, 14.25, 16.41, 18.91, 9.15
megaminx : 2:42.11, 3:05.65, 2:35.69, 2:50.71, 3:17.19
clock : 21.84, 25.80, 20.08, 26.81, 19.78


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(3.12), 4.83, 3.80, 5.51, (5.92) = 4.72

LanLan sucks >_<

*3x3x3*
(14.42), 13.88, 13.34, (12.68), 14.38 = 13.86

meh

*3x3x3 One Handed*
(24.12), (33.24), 31.90, 28.05, 28.87 = 29.60


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations Simon 
Not as many competitors as usual, whatever the reason.

*2x2x2*(39)

 3.01 SimonWestlund
 3.38 fazrulz
 3.59 Baian Liu
 3.73 Neo63
 4.09 MTGjumper
 4.27 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.37 nlCuber22
 4.42 kinch2002
 4.43 Yes, We Can!
 4.47 joey
 4.49 JunwenYao
 4.71 Kirjava
 5.58 Evan Liu
 5.67 elimescube
 5.74 04mucklowd
 5.78 marthaurion
 6.00 cubedude7
 6.13 cincyaviation
 6.15 Cride5
 6.16 robindeun
 6.79 Hong_Zhang
 7.03 wsc78
 7.63 Sir E Brum
 7.77 mande
 7.79 janelle
 7.95 Zane_C
 8.14 Isbit
 8.37 sutty17
 8.84 PeterV
 10.36 Lumej
 10.62 pierrotlenageur
 10.65 MrMoney
 10.67 bamboocha
 11.32 MichaelErskine
 12.01 jave
 13.86 Edam
 14.02 tres.60
 16.50 MatsBergsten
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3x3 *(43)

 10.53 fazrulz
 11.08 SimonWestlund
 11.74 Yes, We Can!
 11.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.37 MTGjumper
 12.89 joey
 13.87 Kirjava
 13.97 ManasijV
 14.08 zaub3rfr4g
 15.12 Neo63
 15.53 marthaurion
 15.56 nlCuber22
 15.77 kinch2002
 15.78 Edam
 15.85 [email protected]
 16.95 elimescube
 17.32 pierrotlenageur
 17.86 04mucklowd
 18.14 sutty17
 18.66 cubedude7
 18.66 Evan Liu
 19.56 mande
 19.63 randomtoad
 19.73 robindeun
 19.75 Cride5
 19.91 Zane_C
 20.29 MrMoney
 21.66 Hong_Zhang
 21.98 Isbit
 23.57 cincyaviation
 23.72 Sir E Brum
 23.97 PeterV
 25.12 janelle
 25.54 Lumej
 25.67 wsc78
 25.90 bamboocha
 26.57 fiqnocchio
 29.56 jave
 31.45 larf
 35.39 MichaelErskine
 42.12 andyt1992
 46.10 tres.60
 50.51 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 51.99 SimonWestlund
 59.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:08.25 zaub3rfr4g
 1:09.99 kinch2002
 1:12.64 cubedude7
 1:13.54 Neo63
 1:14.74 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.53 elimescube
 1:17.97 sutty17
 1:28.74 Hong_Zhang
 1:29.62 Edam
 1:29.99 Evan Liu
 1:31.96 04mucklowd
 1:32.09 robindeun
 1:40.03 marthaurion
 1:48.19 Lumej
 1:55.62 jave
 2:20.06 larf
 2:23.92 MichaelErskine
 2:35.82 bamboocha
 3:03.96 MrMoney
 3:05.94 Sir E Brum
 3:09.42 Zane_C
 3:10.35 MatsBergsten
 4:32.57 tres.60
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:35.83 SimonWestlund
 1:51.88 elimescube
 1:58.45 Yes, We Can!
 1:59.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:09.91 Neo63
 2:17.18 cubedude7
 2:19.88 kinch2002
 2:20.32 pierrotlenageur
 2:24.09 04mucklowd
 2:24.46 Hong_Zhang
 2:28.18 sutty17
 2:31.35 Edam
 2:41.86 Mike Hughey
 2:44.07 robindeun
 3:23.37 Evan Liu
 3:43.61 Lumej
 3:50.97 MichaelErskine
 4:37.07 larf
 7:42.15 MatsBergsten
 7:48.62 Sir E Brum
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:52.00 SimonWestlund
 4:10.85 elimescube
 4:18.54 cubedude7
 4:44.83 04mucklowd
 5:03.69 pierrotlenageur
 5:14.95 sutty17
 5:44.47 Hong_Zhang
 7:18.28 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:56.47 SimonWestlund
 6:59.59 cubedude7
 7:23.78 Hong_Zhang
 7:49.33 kinch2002
 8:06.96 sutty17
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 20.85 SimonWestlund
 22.75 deathbypapercutz
 26.67 MTGjumper
 27.35 kinch2002
 28.23 ManasijV
 28.34 zaub3rfr4g
 31.71 mande
 34.22 Zane_C
 34.64 Evan Liu
 35.26 Neo63
 35.89 randomtoad
 37.67 JunwenYao
 40.22 Isbit
 41.11 robindeun
 44.13 marthaurion
 45.27 sutty17
 47.53 MrMoney
 49.63 pierrotlenageur
 56.69 Sir E Brum
 1:01.08 Lumej
 1:02.42 jave
 1:07.23 Hong_Zhang
 1:14.04 MichaelErskine
 1:17.28 bamboocha
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:38.84 kinch2002
 2:13.72 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 11.77 fazrulz
 18.48 MTGjumper
 19.39 SimonWestlund
 22.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 23.00 Evan Liu
 31.06 Mike Hughey
 36.54 kinch2002
 36.76 Yes, We Can!
 38.75 Isbit
 40.07 cubedude7
 41.80 Hong_Zhang
 44.18 MatsBergsten
 50.66 mande
 55.14 Neo63
 57.68 Zane_C
 1:19.23 MrMoney
 1:45.36 Lumej
 1:48.97 Cride5
 DNF bamboocha
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:09.94 ManasijV
 1:12.92 x-colo-x
 1:16.26 zaub3rfr4g
 1:18.73 SimonWestlund
 1:19.33 cubedude7
 1:20.02 Yes, We Can!
 1:26.99 aronpm
 1:36.40 Mike Hughey
 1:48.08 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:55.48 MatsBergsten
 2:07.12 mande
 2:12.38 Zane_C
 2:13.12 kinch2002
 2:37.75 Hong_Zhang
 3:03.01 MrMoney
14:45.48 Cride5
 DNF Isbit
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 7:13.60 Mike Hughey
 7:41.64 SimonWestlund
 7:52.50 kinch2002
12:07.85 Gunnar
12:24.00 MatsBergsten
13:01.41 Hyprul 9-ty2
27:51.00 Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Isbit
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:01.40 kinch2002
15:48.64 Mike Hughey
18:28.00 LarsN
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Isbit
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

5/6 Hong_Zhang
6/8 Isbit
6/8 MatsBergsten
3/3 SimonWestlund
2/2 Hyprul 9-ty2
1/2 kinch2002
1/2 Zane_C
3/6 aronpm
5/10 Mike Hughey
0/2 MrMoney
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 52.37 kinch2002
 1:04.80 SimonWestlund
 1:12.86 mande
 2:12.94 Lumej
 DNF Hong_Zhang
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:04.95 SimonWestlund
 1:21.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:31.32 kinch2002
 1:34.65 Edam
 1:35.27 cubedude7
 1:43.41 Neo63
 1:51.09 Evan Liu
 1:52.70 Hong_Zhang
 1:55.34 04mucklowd
 1:56.03 sutty17
 2:11.03 marthaurion
 2:21.47 Lumej
 2:34.11 jave
 3:18.82 MichaelErskine
 3:53.32 MrMoney
 4:02.86 Sir E Brum
 4:27.59 Zane_C
 5:47.39 tres.60
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:48.18 SimonWestlund
 3:32.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:48.75 Neo63
 3:50.31 kinch2002
 4:24.70 Hong_Zhang
 4:36.88 sutty17
 4:54.89 Evan Liu
 6:41.19 Lumej
 8:36.87 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(16)

 1.16 sutty17
 1.26 robindeun
 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.29 Neo63
 1.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.64 04mucklowd
 1.72 SimonWestlund
 1.79 janelle
 1.83 marthaurion
 1.87 pierrotlenageur
 1.96 Mike Hughey
 2.15 Lumej
 2.40 wsc78
 2.58 MrMoney
 2.65 jave
 3.03 Isbit
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.39 04mucklowd
 3.91 SimonWestlund
 4.59 robindeun
 4.65 Mike Hughey
 5.87 Isbit
*Clock*(5)

 8.47 kinch2002
 9.78 SimonWestlund
 12.51 cubedude7
 22.57 robindeun
 32.98 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(14)

 5.96 SimonWestlund
 7.73 kinch2002
 8.21 Neo63
 8.83 Hong_Zhang
 9.59 cubedude7
 11.45 sutty17
 14.93 robindeun
 15.76 Yes, We Can!
 18.07 marthaurion
 18.28 Isbit
 19.56 Zane_C
 24.37 tres.60
 30.02 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:02.80 SimonWestlund
 1:24.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:33.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:50.59 Yes, We Can!
 2:01.61 04mucklowd
 2:06.51 cubedude7
 2:22.87 JunwenYao
 2:32.59 Neo63
 2:52.82 robindeun
 2:56.11 kinch2002
 3:20.07 sutty17
 3:44.99 Hong_Zhang
 4:08.91 Lumej
*Square-1*(11)

 12.22 MTGjumper
 16.64 Neo63
 19.37 SimonWestlund
 23.46 cubedude7
 29.39 Hong_Zhang
 31.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 45.58 kinch2002
 53.08 robindeun
 1:13.88 Lumej
 1:14.58 Isbit
 1:46.20 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 guusrs
28 Stini
30 kinch2002
31 PM 1729
32 Cride5
36 trying-to-speedcube...
39 Zane_C
39 mande
39 SimonWestlund
42 Hyprul 9-ty2
50 Sir E Brum
DNF  Isbit

*Contest results*

398 SimonWestlund
314 kinch2002
269 Hyprul 9-ty2
227 Neo63
212 cubedude7
203 Hong_Zhang
164 sutty17
160 Evan Liu
156 Yes, We Can!
150 04mucklowd
142 MTGjumper
139 robindeun
136 Isbit
129 Zane_C
119 marthaurion
119 elimescube
111 mande
109 fazrulz
108 zaub3rfr4g
108 pierrotlenageur
107 Lumej
101 Mike Hughey
98 MatsBergsten
90 Edam
85 ManasijV
82 MrMoney
77 Sir E Brum
76 Cride5
73 joey
70 nlCuber22
70 Kirjava
66 MichaelErskine
59 JunwenYao
49 jave
42 randomtoad
41 janelle
41 cincyaviation
39 Baian Liu
37 wsc78
36 bamboocha
33 trying-to-speedcube...
32 [email protected]
30 aronpm
28 larf
28 PeterV
27 deathbypapercutz
24 tres.60
22 guusrs
21 Stini
21 x-colo-x
19 PM 1729
13 Gunnar
13 LarsN
10 fiqnocchio
6 andyt1992


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wrote down my 2-5 relay wrong - should have been 3:50.31, not 2:50.31!


----------



## Toad (Apr 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I wrote down my 2-5 relay wrong - should have been 3:50.31, not 2:50.31!



CHEAT


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 29, 2010)

3BLD: 1:29.33, 1:32.00, 1:12.92
EDIT:
oh sorry, I tought the contest wasn't finished yet


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I wrote down my 2-5 relay wrong - should have been 3:50.31, not 2:50.31!



Ok, corrected.

@x-colo-x: it was not too late 

@Simon: neither was yours 
But as it was a DNF you earned only 1 p. To get all participation points you must have 3 DNF:s or a success.


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 29, 2010)

Really? I won the multiBLD?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 29, 2010)

Mats, I started my 5x5 BLD before the results were in.. but when I finished, they were 

It doesn't really matter if you add it or not since I DNFed anyway. :/

I wonder how long my streak will continue.. someone better beat me soon!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 29, 2010)

I was finishing off a bunch of events earlier. Can I still add them?


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 29, 2010)

My 2x2 and 3x3 solves are not on the list. Why?



bamboocha said:


> *3x3: *(22,76) 24,52 28,13 (29,28) 25,06 = 25,90
> *2x2: *11,32 (11,82) 9,99 (9,16) 10,70 = 10,67


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> Really? I won the multiBLD?



It looks that way - congratulations! You've really been improving - at everything.

Last night was not a good multiBLD night for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## Isbit (Apr 29, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> Really? I won the multiBLD?


You beat me with less than two minutes 

Altough I was a bit surprised to end up as number two with such a bad result, I know some of you guys can do better


----------



## Micael (Apr 29, 2010)

I am too late. I was going to do the multi tonight. Why did I hand scramble yesterday?


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh i forget to send my time. Is it too late? if it isnt :

2x2x2: 9.08 , 9.78 , (6.68) , 13.00 , (14.15) = 10.62
3x3x3: 17.75 , 16.88 , (15.96) , 17.33 , (20.53) = 17.32
4x4x4: 1:15.44 , (3:13.38) , (1:00.46) , 1:19.25 , 1:09.53 = 1:14.74
5x5x5:	2:22.77 , (2:30.33) , (2:09.34) , 2:09.53 , 2:28.66 = 2:20.32
6x6x6: (4:30.25 ), 5:03.08 , 4:53.47 , 5:14.52 , (DNS)= 5:03.69
3x3x3 One Handed : (55.59) , 54.09 , 44.18 , 50.61 , (43.94) = 49.64
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:43.15 , 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:54.15
Magic: 2.02 , (3.84) , 1.84 , (1.61) , 1.75 = 1.88
PyraMinx: 24.09 , 42.18 , (46.55) , (17.27) , 23.78 = 30.02


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 30, 2010)

5th place


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmm, my OH isn't included. By the way it was:
Avg = 34.22
31.19, 39.27, (43.07), (26.84), 32.19


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2010)

bamboocha said:


> My 2x2 and 3x3 solves are not on the list. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because of the decimal comma. Please use decimal point 
I have fixed it this week.

@Rowan: are you done now or do you want to add more events.


----------



## robindeun (May 3, 2010)

you forgot my one-handed times

46.97, 35.56, 35.19, 42.05, 46.08


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2010)

robindeun said:


> you forgot my one-handed times
> 
> 46.97, 35.56, 35.19, 42.05, 46.08



Done, I have added your event name of 3x3 OH to the list.
One-handed should suffice as a proper event name.


----------

